# Kingston A2000 1TB drive only showing up as "sm2263" and total size 1019 MB



## nvoid1 (Apr 21, 2020)

I just got it. I'm on Windows 10 and had installed a 512GB XPG NVME drive for months without problem.

On a Ryzen 5 3600x and MSI B450M motherboard.

Anyone know what's going on?

I have it installed as a non-system drive. I saw another post with the same issue: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/edt3do

But I was seeing the correct Kingston 1000GB drive installed in device manager a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 21, 2020)

The dude from Reddit experienced exactly the same problem.






And he also tried it in another motherboard before RMAing it.

You should do the same thing... just return it to the shop or RMA.

SM2263 is the NVMe SSD controller.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 21, 2020)

If the drive just reports as the controller model and a small size(usually the dram cache size) it is a fairly good chance the drive is dead.


----------



## nvoid1 (Apr 21, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> If the drive just reports as the controller model and a small size(usually the dram cache size) it is a fairly good chance the drive is dead.



Yeah, that's what I fear. I emailed them.

I uninstalled the device from device manager,  removed it, rebooted. I reseated it a couple of times. 

It was showing Kingston 1000GB in the beginning, but when I tried to format it, it didn't format and the system just rebooted. For some time it was showing up as a "read-only" drive, and I tried to remove it from "read only" mode with diskpart but it didn't work.


----------



## Hardcore Games (May 1, 2020)

DId you try DISKPART CLEAN


----------



## kapone32 (May 1, 2020)

No promises but I have had limited success using a external NVME adapter to reset the drive. I usually find that the volume is not set and populating it solves the problem.


----------



## nvoid1 (May 1, 2020)

Hardcore Games said:


> DId you try DISKPART CLEAN



yeah, when I do that I get a 2TB GPT Protective Partition show up, that I can't format:  



http://imgur.com/4zOCbA8


I got Kingston agent to issue an RMA form, but they're slow on responding, so I haven't got it approved yet.


----------

